# Ears not recognizing your voice?



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I had this sensation yesterday speaking to store representatives at the local Academy sports store. I was looking for one of those stretchy band kits for strengthening the upper back and neck and other parts of the body - which are apparently great for heavy computer users like myself who need these exercises even more so. During the consumer investigation (lol) my voice sounded a bit foreign and different at some moments and I felt as if I was listening to someone else speaking in front of me. This mental placement of consciousness is typical of the DP I've felt, but the bizarre sensation of feeling my voice doesn't sound familiar is much more rare for me. I know that it was only my own voice that spoke and I had normal control over it, however my ears started to play the "DP" game and question the accuracy of it's unique sound and what not. I'm curious if anyone else has experienced this? I've had to talk to many people these past 3 months due to a nice job situation I got myself involved with, but yesterday was the first time in months that my voice suddenly sounded unfamiliar. It wasn't extremely disturbing, but certainly trippy none the less.

Share your similar experiences - if you've had them.







My DP has been a little up and down these past months, but certainly no where near as strong as when I was unemployed. Being very active absolutely reduces its noticeably, strength, occurrence, etc. And by active, I don't mean sexually (that's another story), but rather the level of activity going on in my life - particularly how much time I spend outside of the house for the most part.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not sure I get the sensation of not knowing my voice, but I sometimes feel like I am not really talking if that makes any since. My hearing also seems to be off that last few days. Its like I can hear, but its not the same and everything seems plugged up or something. When I talk I have a hard time thinking about what I say before I say. I just say what I think instead of actually thinking about it and then saying it LOL.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Ivan Hawk said:


> I had this sensation yesterday speaking to store representatives at the local Academy sports store. I was looking for one of those stretchy band kits for strengthening the upper back and neck and other parts of the body - which are apparently great for heavy computer users like myself who need these exercises even more so. During the consumer investigation (lol) my voice sounded a bit foreign and different at some moments and I felt as if I was listening to someone else speaking in front of me. This mental placement of consciousness is typical of the DP I've felt, but the bizarre sensation of feeling my voice doesn't sound familiar is much more rare for me. I know that it was only my own voice that spoke and I had normal control over it, however my ears started to play the "DP" game and question the accuracy of it's unique sound and what not. I'm curious if anyone else has experienced this? I've had to talk to many people these past 3 months due to a nice job situation I got myself involved with, but yesterday was the first time in months that my voice suddenly sounded unfamiliar. It wasn't extremely disturbing, but certainly trippy none the less.
> 
> Share your similar experiences - if you've had them.
> 
> ...


I have had this happen, and I believe it is all apart of the DP. I once was at a store asking for something, and my voice sounded foreign. It is completely unsettling to have this happen. My heart started pounding, and so forth. It is so terrible when that happens. Luckily, knock on wood, that is the only time I remember it happening. I wouldn't have been able to tell you what I wanted my voice to sound like instead, but it was scary.


----------



## The Goat (Feb 23, 2010)

It's interesting that you say that because occasionally, I have similar issues. It's almost like I forgot what my voice actually sounds like, but then I recognize it. What is even more common is me suddenly become "aware" that I'm speaking. That's an even stranger occurrence to me because I almost don't understand how I could have possibly been speaking intelligently about anything without being aware of it.

I don't mean to be weird or pry or anything, but you mentioned being active sexually. Does your DP/DR affect you sexually? For me it feels like I can't be in the moment and I find it much more difficult to simply relax and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes! I know this! A couple of weeks ago i had a a cold and my voice got really twisted... And guess what... i didn`t notice until i heard myself on a tape recrding :S My voice was really really twisted... Weird phenomen.. But it`s not that weird... Our DP-brains is pretty disconnected.


----------

